# Кто силён в английском?



## SDmitriy (22 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте! Кто знает, как будет _"выборная система"_ по-английски? Обращался к разным онлайн переводчикам - абракадабра получается. Я выбираю себе аккордеон иностранного производства, на всех зарубежный сайтах, понятное дело, все характеристики на английском языке. Как понять, есть ли на том инструменте выборка? На фотографиях не всегда отчётливо виден переключатель на выборку, поэтому пытаюсь найти текстовые характеристики, а как будет _"выборная система"_ не знаю.


----------



## askurpela (22 Июл 2013)

Если я не ошибаюсь, г-в инструменты обозначаются словом convertor, а готовые - standart


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Июл 2013)

Дмитрий - проверьте почту у себя, там. ...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (22 Июл 2013)

выборная система по-английски - Free bass


----------



## SDmitriy (23 Июл 2013)

Я пересмотрел ещё кучу характеристик на английском языке, потом сравнивал их с русскими аналогами.
Итак, подводя итоги этой темы, я понял:

*Convertor, C-System, Transformer* - всё это говорит о наличии переключателей готово-выборной системы;
*Free Bass* - это и есть сама выборка;
*Standart Bass *- готовые басы.

Спасибо за помощь, друзья! Думаю, эта информация также пригодится кому-нибудь в дальнейшем.


----------



## kep (25 Июл 2013)

SDmitriy писал:


> C-System


Если не ошибаюсь, C-system это нечто другое. Это европейская раскладка правой клавиатуры кнопочного аккордеона (а раскладка баяна - один из вариантов B-system).

SDmitriy писал:


> Standart Bass - готовые басы.


Еще их называют Stradella.


----------



## acco (25 Июл 2013)

*С готовыми аккордами* = Standard series 
*Готовый аккорд* = Standart bass

*Готово-выборные* = Convertor series
*Выборная система* = Free bass (в нотах часто пишется BB - Baritone bass)

*С-System* = европейская раскладка 
*B-System* = русская раскладка
Раскладки можно посмотреть здесь - Melodiebass


----------



## kep (25 Июл 2013)

В руководстве к Roland FR-7X на стр.125 приведены 5 вариантов выборных систем: Minor 3rd, Bajan, Fifth, N. Europe, Finnish.


----------

